# Can iPads get viruses



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Just a thought, I know that Macs have fewer viruses out there than the windows PCs, but I was wondering is there a need for a virus checker on an iPad?


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

No and no.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

Definitely no on the virus checker front. The only way I can see a virus getting in would be a malicious javascript attack or something but even then, I don't think web browsers would be able to store files or trigger any serious events. Not willing to say no chance of viruses ever but it's a pretty safe bet.


----------



## pcronin (Feb 20, 2005)

Unless you consider a virus as something that wastes your time.. in which case Angry Birds is the most infectious virus ever! 


Suffice to say that as every app on iOS is sandboxed, the worst thing an app can do is take a pic (ipadv1 no worries) or crash itself. (Mind you, I've only got part way through chapter 1 of the iOS devel book I picked up  )


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

_*And just to be very clear:*_



Rps said:


> ...I know that Macs have fewer viruses out there than the windows PCs,....


*Macs have NO VIRUSES. Not "fewer". NONE.*

*Have a nice day.*


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

I've read this statement that Macs never ever get viruses, but that seems illogical to me, any computer can get a virus. Not this article by Terrence O'Brien on the topic:

If the 'I'm a Mac' ads are to be believed, one of the biggest selling points of the Apple computer is its supposed invulnerability to viruses, spyware, and other evil programs. Of course, those who follow these sorts of things know such a claim is misleading at best. OS X has seen a number of viruses and other nasties over the past several months, as the OS has gained popularity. And now Apple seems to finally be admitting, if rather quietly, that OS X is not quite immune to the Internet's more nefarious elements.

Apple confirmed last Friday, to PC Magazine, that the latest version of OS X (10.6, or Snow Leopard) features a built-in anti-malware tool. Although OS X has had a feature called 'file quarantine' since the 10.4 days, the latest update automatically detects certain Mac-specific threats and suggests that the user quarantine them. 

To start, Apple will only detect two different types of malware, but some are already questioning how effective Apple could possibly be at defending OS X against online threats. Apple doesn't have a great track record at promptly addressing security holes, after all. In fact, some may see (we among them) the Cupertino-based company's new anti-malware move as an unwitting challenge to online miscreants that could result in an explosion of harmful, Mac-targeted software. [From: BetaNews and PC Magazine] 

Tags: anti virus, AntiVirus, apple, mac, malware, os x, os x 10.6, OsX, OsX10.6, security, snow leopard, SnowLeopard, top

That said, I will take unlikely as opposed to never. Remember that the Titanic was unsinkable and the Shuttle programme was so safe that we could allow civilians to ride. Oh, and the fail safe of the power grids...... you get the idea.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

If it can happen it will happen.

Nothing is impossible.

These are 2 saying I live by.


----------



## pcronin (Feb 20, 2005)

When's the last time you heard of a virus (note: this means self spreading, not user interactive) on UNIX based OS? Linux, Open/Free/NetBSD, "real" UNIX, and Darwin, by themselves, won't get a virus. They can be exploited, with targeted attacks. These aren't viral. Viral is someone sneezing in the lobby and then you get sick when you walk by. The so called virii that a UNIX system can get are more like 5 guys jumping you in a dark ally and sneezing in your face until you get sick. 

That being said a NON JAILBROKEN iPad is a closed system, with the "virus scanner" being the Apple App Store approval process. Think about those apps that have managed to get thru the process that had easter eggs that people actually *wanted* and how fast they got yanked. If there was a report of an exploit in an app on the store, Apple would snap that thing off right off there. So, no, don't worry about an ipad virus scanner.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Thanks all, I appreciate the responses. My only decision now is size and I'm leaning toward the 32.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Rps said:


> OS X has seen a number of *viruses* and other nasties over the past several months,


Show me an honest-to-goodness, propagating-in-the-wild, OS X *Virus* and I'll post a shot of my big hairy butt. _(Waitaminute... that might not be the best incentive...)_

Seriously. I'm not anti-anti-virus (I have ClamXav on my MacBook and recommend it to Mac users). I run it twice a year to clean out Windows / Word malware that Windows users have sent me.

The anti-virus companies are looking to expand their paid client base, and to do so they create FUD, which in turn is becoming ever more common among the Mac communities, ironically, due to the number of Windows users who have switched to the Mac and can't believe that they don't need the latest version of _Norton Anti-Virus Internet Protection Guardian Plasma Shield Photon Torpedo for Mac_.










Computer security on a Mac boils down to: don't be stupid. Don't click on things you shouldn't click on and don't give your admin password to programs you don't remember downloading.

Seriously.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Read Fully

New Jailbreak Tool antid0te Promises ASLR Security for iOS Devices | iPhone in Canada Blog - Canada's #1 iPhone Resource



> Short for address space layout randomization, ASLR has been noticeably absent from all iOS devices since their inception, making possible the types of attacks that commandeered a fully patched iPhone at this year’s Pwn2Own hacker contest. By randomizing the memory locations where injected code is executed, ASLR aims to thwart such exploits by making it impossible to know ahead of time where malicious payloads are located.


The question was not about Mac's, it was about iPad and therefore iOS.

EDIT: And lets not forgot the PDF exploit that Apple had to fix quickly in iOS. Remember the one where if you visited a website it would jailbreak your iPhone. That same hole allowed you to visit a website so that you could change the use of the volume buttons so that you could use as a trigger for taking a picture.

So just remember "nothing is impossible".

PWN 2 OWN over: MacBook Air gets seized in 2 minutes flat -- Engadget

Engadget


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

*Joker*, I'm not arguing that Macs are _impervious_. Someday, somehow, maybe somebody will find a way to make a virus that is able to self-propogate in Unix-based OS environments.

But the OP's post - although the question was about the iOS, nonetheless stated: _"I know that Macs have fewer viruses out there than the windows"_ 

Just trying to keep the FUD down to manageable levels...


----------



## pcronin (Feb 20, 2005)

Not to mention, OP asked about VIRUS possibility. these so called 'pwn2own' (which really is own2own... sigh) are extremely targeted attacks against specific software running on the iOS/OS X. 


> Apparently Mr. Miller visited a website which contained his exploit code (presumably via a crossover cable connected to a nearby MacBook), which then "allowed him to seize control of the computer, as about 20 onlookers [read: unashamed nerds] cheered him on."


NOT a virus. 

the other article is about jailbroken iphones. If OP or anyone else for that matter, just buys ipad/phone/pod off the shelf from Futureshop or Walmart, and just leaves it on and connected nothing is going to happen. You can't say that about a Windows XP, Vista or even 7 netbook, notebook or desktop. Jailbroken iOS devices have already had a "virus", but the only way that self propagated was that no one knew they had a root pw, that they needed to change it, or that there was an sshd running allowing said root account access by default.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

As the OP, I would like to clarify my question, and thanks to all who have responded. I know it sounded like a mixed question between the Mac and the iPad, but I am presuming that you can stream one to the other and as such would be able to carry some malcode from or to either machine. Thus the reason for the Mac in my question.

Also, with the advent of the LION OS, which looks like a form of the iPad OS this may enable transfer, but as all of you have stated, if you don't download and are careful you should be okay. Just meaning to add clarity.


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

Rps said:


> I've read this statement that Macs never ever get viruses, but that seems illogical to me, any computer can get a virus.


Macs can get trojans, Macs could theoretically get worms, Macs could have malware. But so far, nobody has ever been able to make a MacOS X virus. 

Classic MacOS X had about 30, if I remember correctly.

Note, this is not counting MS Office macro viruses.


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

Rps said:


> Also, with the advent of the LION OS, which looks like a form of the iPad OS


Uhmm... no. While iOS is based on MacOS X, adding a full screen app launcher to MacOS X in no way makes it a form of iOS.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Rps said:


> Just a thought, I know that Macs have *NO* viruses


Fixed that for you.

Also true of iPads!


----------



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

Rps said:


> I know it sounded like a mixed question between the Mac and the iPad, but I am presuming that you can stream one to the other and as such would be able to carry some malcode from or to either machine.


Unlikely at best. A4 is an ARM processor, Macs are Intel. Cross platform code is not impossible but it's doubtful you'll see anything like thus during the product life of the iPad.


----------

